# 1 year old GSD limping?



## Cokera (Aug 6, 2012)

My dog Bentley limps like his front legs are in pain after walking .5mile. If we walk less, he's fine. Recently at the vet getting X-rays, we asked about why he feet go outboard. After doing some research and learning about carpal in dogs, was wondering of this could be a problem that requires surgery, or any natural remedies? Thank You















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you are sure it is front legs, I would get elbows and shoulders x-rayed first to rule out issues.
Do you know what panoteitis is?
I also highly recommend finding a good orthopedic specialist before doing anything else.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Hate me now but I always do a prelimb to an OFA, sometimes both. Is your dog in shape? My husband runs miles and I can not even do one


----------

